# Fog lights blink/dim during auto start (not an LED issue)



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

So I just noticed this, and I know that lights dimming when the starter kicks in is not unusual. But what I find unusual is that it is just the fogs, NOT the headlights. The headlights stay on with no dimming. I do have the DeAutoLED fogs, but it happens regardless of whether I use them, the added start/stop resistor or if I use the original halogen bulbs. So it is not an issue with the lights themselves.

So, I have a 2019 SEL-P. Curious to see if others have noticed this on their Atlases....and if your does or doesn't....what year and model do you have?

Anyone hazard a guess as to why the fogs dim/blink on autostart but NOT the headlights? Is there something different in the headlight wiring? Any ideas how to keep the fogs from dimming/blinking?


----------



## Mateo1111 (Sep 27, 2019)

*Fog lights blink/dim during auto start*

I'm experiencing same issue with the deAutoLED kit. Where you able to solve this or find an answer?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Mateo1111 said:


> I'm experiencing same issue with the deAutoLED kit. Where you able to solve this or find an answer?


Contact deAutoLed, they'll help you with your problem. They have great customer service.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Mateo1111 said:


> I'm experiencing same issue with the deAutoLED kit. Where you able to solve this or find an answer?


Yes, as the OP said it has nothing to do with our LEDs. Many installed no issues. The OEM halogen are flickering and seems to be an issue for some Atlas models and not a result from our LEDs.

Also, the flickering is ONLY happening on auto-start/stop like OP had with OEM bulbs. They are NOT flickering with normal operation.

We hope to hear an update soon. :thumbup:



*DesertFox* said:


> Contact deAutoLed, they'll help you with your problem. They have great customer service.


Thank you. We are always here to help and the entire team actually cares about their customers so thank you for noticing and posting it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I was able to confirm that it was NOT related to the DeAuto LED kit and that the factory fogs (halogens) blink on autostart as well. No idea why as the factory headlights don't. Must just be wired differently.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> So I just noticed this, and I know that lights dimming when the starter kicks in is not unusual. But what I find unusual is that it is just the fogs, NOT the headlights. The headlights stay on with no dimming. I do have the DeAutoLED fogs, but it happens regardless of whether I use them, the added start/stop resistor or if I use the original halogen bulbs. So it is not an issue with the lights themselves.
> 
> So, I have a 2019 SEL-P. Curious to see if others have noticed this on their Atlases....and if your does or doesn't....what year and model do you have?
> 
> Anyone hazard a guess as to why the fogs dim/blink on autostart but NOT the headlights? Is there something different in the headlight wiring? Any ideas how to keep the fogs from dimming/blinking?


Is this somehow a problem? :screwy:


----------



## Mateo1111 (Sep 27, 2019)

Confirmed the issue has NOTHING to do with the LEDs installed. I guess it's normal on Atlas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mateo1111 said:


> Confirmed the issue has NOTHING to do with the LEDs installed. I guess it's normal on Atlas.


I fail to understand how anyone would even consider this an issue. Lighting has turned completely off when starting a vehicle for decades.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Annoying.....but normal.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> Annoying.....but normal.


What, exactly, would make it annoying? For the record, what happens to the headlights when the vehicle as is started?


----------



## 2LTGLI (Feb 3, 2012)

So why add the resistor is my question, if there is no difference in the quick flicker, can we simply install the new LED bulb and call it a day?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2LTGLI said:


> So why add the resistor is my question, if there is no difference in the quick flicker, can we simply install the new LED bulb and call it a day?


In the listing the 2018 can use resistors to eliminate flickering you see with auto start/stop because the deAutoLED resistors make the bulb act like OEM. In 2019 OEM the halogen also flickers so the extra resistor will cause flickering regardless since it is made to adapt to OEM. 

This being said: 
if you have 2019: shut off auto start/stop to stop any flickering with OEM bulbs or our LEDs.
in 2018: buy the resistor and eliminate any flickering with auto start/stop

VW changed something in 2019. It is has been a source of confusion and something the team is working on making more clear in their listing now.

Thank you for everyone's patience and working with us


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Tim K said:


> So I just noticed this, and I know that lights dimming when the starter kicks in is not unusual. But what I find unusual is that it is just the fogs, NOT the headlights. The headlights stay on with no dimming. I do have the DeAutoLED fogs, but it happens regardless of whether I use them, the added start/stop resistor or if I use the original halogen bulbs. So it is not an issue with the lights themselves.
> 
> So, I have a 2019 SEL-P. Curious to see if others have noticed this on their Atlases....and if your does or doesn't....what year and model do you have?
> 
> Anyone hazard a guess as to why the fogs dim/blink on autostart but NOT the headlights? Is there something different in the headlight wiring? Any ideas how to keep the fogs from dimming/blinking?



It might have something to do with the Headlight Control Module which probably acts as a ballast or something similar that will prevent power interruption to the headlight electronics.

I don't really notice my foglights dimming but I do notice the momentary flicker of the instrument panel lights during autostart.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vwbugstuff said:


> ....I don't really notice my foglights dimming but I do notice the momentary flicker of the instrument panel lights during autostart.


And for decades the headlights turned completely off during starting....how did we ever survive!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What are the production dates for your Atlas?

"my 2019 Atlas SEL (10/1019 build) using the auto start/stop feature; exhibits NO flicker or on/off of the fog lights with your LEDs installed."

We feel that there could've been complaints to VW about the earlier models and they are starting to fix it in new productions.

If we can have more info on production date we can see if this is true.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I am a big fan of DEAutoLED, i did couple of write ups over the B7 forum and helped them testing on some of the other products they were testing out... Guess what I don't have my car yet, picking it up on Tuesday, but I ordered the fogs and got them last week. My Atlas was a 10/19 production. Will install and submit a post next week.eace:


----------

